# Endometriosis? during peri menopause Link with IBS-D



## joelcoqui (Oct 17, 2006)

Can there be a link here? Having endo but dont know where the lesions are. They could be around the intestines and during and around my period, my IBS-D kicks in. Any thoughts. Any Doctors on these boards?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I think you will find that there are members here with both endo and IBS.Have you discussed your thoughts with your GYN?Another thing to consider is many female IBS'ers do experience a flare up around their monthly.Here is an article on IBS and Hormones:http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hormones_and_ibs.pdfThis board doesn't have an "Expert" forum in which MD answer questions. Other sites have MD's answering questions.For example:http://www.mdadvice.com/ask/ask.htmI do not know if that site is reputable or any good at all.. but you could try it. Of course asking your own Doc is a good way to go.Hope this helps.BQ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Reproductive tract issues in woman sometimes show up as GI symptoms.Adhesions or endometrial growth on the intestines can cause GI symptoms.It isn't the answer for everyone, but for woman it is worth getting a reproductive check up when you have GI symptoms.If the GI symptoms are solely caused by the reproductive issue then it isn't really IBS, because fixing the issue makes the symptoms go away.You may have both. IBS and Endometriosis and hormon issues with perimenopause are all very common. If you've always had IBS then it may be the new issues with this phase of life are making things worse than they otherwise would be. If all this started at the same time I'd tend to think it is more the reproductive tract getting other systems involved in it's misery-generation.Woman who do not have IBS often have GI symptoms at the time of their period just because the hormone levels changing can cause GI symptoms in some woman. If it is only during your period and the rest of the month is totally normal then I'd go for it is a hormone thing more than it is IBS. IBS may be worse during your period if you have both issues.K.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

It's true that endo and ibs can have some similar symptoms. I often wondered if I may have some adhesions left over from the c-sections that I've had. Unfortunately the only way to know for sure is if they go in and look, and I'm not wild about that idea. It is a good idea to keep up with your gyne checkups just to be on the safe side. You are not alone many of us are dealing with the same things.


----------



## joelcoqui (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey BQ. That MDADVICE website has q and a that are years and years old. It doesnt seem to have updated and more recent q and a. I asked a question but the q and a forum is basic for ex. what are the symptoms and signs of endo? I asked my question, lets see if I get and answer. I'll let you know if they do. Thanks.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I know .. not too many MD's willing I guess to take the leap to answer stuff via online boards. Perhaps not enough bandwidth for the disclaimers required??? I kinda do not blame them.But hope you get an answer either there or with your own Doc.BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Also..here is some info on endoCurrent as of July '06)http://www.4woman.gov/faq/endomet.htmHere is more info.. but this answer is from 2004 at least.http://www.ehealthmd.com/library/endometriosis/EM_faq.htmlHope this helps.BQ


----------

